# Sấy khô quần áo dễ dàng với mẹo hay từ máy giặt



## toilatoi (5/9/21)

Sấy khô quần áo dễ dàng với mẹo hay từ máy giặt Nếu máy giặt của bạn gặp phải vấn đề trong quá trình vắt, máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng tốc độ vắt sẽ chậm hơn bình thường, đồng thời quần áo cũng không được làm khô hoàn toàn. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ gợi ý cho bạn 2 mẹo hay giúp máy giặt nhà bạn vắt khô quần áo nhanh hơn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1Cân bằng tải trọng khi giặt Tại sao cân bằng tải trọng lại ảnh hưởng đế tốc độ vắt khô quần áo? Đa số những máy giặt hiện nay đều có cơ chế cảm biến thông minh. Ngay khi máy hút bụi công nghiệp phát hiện tải trọng bên trong bị mất cân bằng, nó sẽ giảm tốc độ vắt lại so với cài đặt ban đầu để tránh rung lắc mạnh gây hỏng máy. Một số loại máy giặt khác cũng sẽ có cơ chế tự cân bằng tải trọng nếu phát hiện vấn đề, tuy nhiên nếu quá trình này không hiệu quả, máy giặt sau đó vẫn sẽ giảm tốc độ vắt lại khiến cho quá trình vắt khô quần áo diễn ra lâu hơn bình thường. Cách xử lí Dựa vào âm thanh do động cơ phát ra trước khi nó thực hiện quá trình vắt mà bạn có thể xác định được quần áo bên trong máy giặt có đang ở trạng thái cân bằng hay không. Nếu động cơ phát ra tiếng rung lắc khác thường, không ổn định thì có thể là do tải trọng bên trong đang không cân bằng, cần được điều chỉnh lại. Khi đó, bạn nên tạm dừng máy giặt và đợi cho nó ngừng quay hẳn rồi mới trải đều lại quần áo bên trong. Khăn tắm hay những vật có diện tích lớn nên được trải phẳng ra thay vì quấn lại thành 1 khối, quần áo nhẹ và mỏng thì nên đặt ở giữa thùng giặt,... Việc này sẽ một phần nào đó giúp cho quá trình vắt khô quần áo diễn ra nhanh hơn. 2Kiểm tra các đai bị lỏng Tại sao đai động cơ bị lỏng lại ảnh hưởng đến tốc độ vắt khô quần áo? Mặc dù trường hợp này rất hiếm khi xảy ra, nhưng máy giặt vẫn có thể gặp phải các vấn đề về máy móc khiến cho quá trình vắt diễn ra lâu hơn. Đa số các máy giặt hiện nay đều có cơ chế tự điều chỉnh tốc độ quay vắt để giữ cho lồng giặt vắt ở tần số nhất định. Nếu đai động cơ bị lỏng, động cơ phải điều chỉnh chỉ số này liên tục khiến cho âm thanh động cơ bị dồn dập. Khi đó, động cơ sẽ phải hoạt động bù trừ cho đai, khiến cho tốc độ vắt bị chậm hơn bình thường. Cách xử lí Đầu tiên, bạn phải đảm bảo máy giặt được khô ráo, sau đó ngắt nguồn điện kết nối với máy giặt. Làm khô lồng giặt, sau đó ngắt kết nối nguồn điện trước khi tháo rời từng bộ phận bên trong ra Sau đó, tháo rời từng bộ phận của máy giặt ra để tiếp cận tới phần động cơ bên trong. Bạn nên đọc kĩ hướng dẫn sử dụng đi kèm theo máy để biết rõ bị trí từng bộ phận bên trong. Xung quanh động cơ, bạn sẽ thấy một cái đai màu đen, nếu phát hiện đai này bị cũ hoặc hỏng, bạn nên mua đai mới thay vào. Nếu máy giặt vẫn còn trong thời gian bảo hành, đai này sẽ được thay mới miễn phí hoặc với giá thấp hơn. Nếu đai không bị hỏng mà chỉ bị lỏng, bạn chỉ cần điều chỉnh lại đai là được. Đầu tiên nới lỏng chốt động cơ, sau đó kéo động cơ ra sao cho dây đai căng vừa khít xung quanh rồi xiết chặt chốt lại. Động cơ được gia cố chắc chắn nên bạn không cần quá lo lắng về việc sẽ làm vỡ nó. Khi đó, đưa các phần trở lại đúng vị trí của chúng rồi khởi động lại máy giặt, phụ kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệpbạn sẽ thấy quần áo được vắt nhanh hơn. Lưu ý: Nếu không có chuyên môn và các thiết bị cần thiết thì bạn nên liên hệ các trung tâm bảo hành, không nên tự thay thế đai động cơ, vì như vậy sẽ dễ chạm đến các linh kiện bên trong.


----------

